# Report Dish L4.01 Audio Issues Here.



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Time to get a new baseline for L4.01 users. Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
* Anything else you think might be useful.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Also, if your audio issues seem to have been address with L4.01 report here also.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

* Local ABC Station (Channel 2, HD off 129 Satellite)
* Live broadcast of news (station broadcasts news in HD)
* No audio loss, just sync problem (nothing significant just before, just changing channels)
* Dual mode
* No errors observed in receiver, it didn't seem to 'know' about the problem
* reboot, switched channels and came back, paused, play, skip forward/back--none solved the problem... ended up just watching another station
* Optical output, set to sync audio to HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I voted improved but not completely fixed...

HD OTA and ESPNHD still experienced some minor audio skips. Haven't yet seen the stuttering audio that I sometimes would see, so improvement but not 100% fix.

TNTHD has experienced lip sync problems still (could be a TNT problem).

Above was experienced both watching live and when watching recorded or backing up in the buffer. In live mode, audio skipped... in watching a recording audio skipped and video frames skipped as well to catch up sync.

I run in single mode, and didn't notice any other things happening when the above occurred. No recovery necessary as the skipped audio/video resumed itself. Nothing seems to fix the TNTHD lip sync problems.

My audio is via optical cable to my Sony audio receiver.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted this in the L4.01 experience thread, but I'll re-post here since it is specific to audio issues.

I am using the optical connection for TV1 output and now the volume levels are very low. I have to turn my stereo almost wide open to get the same sound level I used to get with L3.66 at much lower settings. 

The quality is fine--i.e. no sync issues. TV2 (coax) volume is fine--no change.

Doesn't seem to matter if I am watching OTA, SAT or recorded content.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am noticing the same on my mpeg 4 hd locals . The nbc is now so low that I have turned the sound all the way up to hear it . Of course when I turn it to another sd channel it BLARES AT ME. OF course there is always putting everything in pcm and use the movie mode on my a/v receiver. THEy need to fix it.


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

Hadn't heard the stuttering after shutting off the laptop cooler, (got the idea here at DBSTalk.com) the afternoon after 4.01, 'till last night. I had switched my Denon receiver to get the audio from HDMI, rather than optical1, which seems to work fine. 
Starting the 3rd DVR & HD show, (1st one OTA, 2nd & 3rd SAT) of the evening,('bout 1/2 hr. in) started stuttering. A pause, then unpause, fixed it. watched another 20 minutes w/out a problem (turned it off after that.) I went back over the same material, and it is not recorded that way.
-had deleted 3 other hours worth of HD DVR material prior to watching.
-dual mode.
-front lights stayed on.
-no re-boot.
-on HDMI 5.1 DD.
Identical problem as before, however the frequency, is greatly reduced. I think I'll get a quieter laptop cooler and use that, as the reduced heat seemed to help, pre-4.01 and/or pre-HDMI.
I'll switch back to optical1, as the fiber is still in place, and see if that helps/hurts.
- other observations-
-There has always been a volume issue, as DD5.1 has the greater dynamic range, and I haven't noticed any difference w/ 4.01 and/or HDMI
-TNTHD appears to have 2-3 ms. audio sync. problem that the rest of the channels do not.

-Overall, the audio from this unit is outstanding, and from the technology, an outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## stugots48 (Oct 2, 2006)

* Local CBS Station (Channel 6307, HD off 129 Satellite)
* Live broadcast of basketball in HD
* my other tuner started recording starz HD. I immediately lost my dolby digital signal on CBS and it started playing in 2 channel stereo.
* Single mode
* I saw no changes on the 622 front panel
* Switched channels to Starz HD and stopped recording, changed back to CBS and dolby digital was back. changed back to Starz started recording, switched back to CBS and still had dolby digital. 
* HDMI output into Denon 3806 receiver then to a Sony 60 inch SXRD


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

My only audio issue seems to be with TNT-HD.

I'm using the optical connection.


----------



## JDGJr (Mar 1, 2007)

Audio stuttering, lasted at least 2 seconds until i paused. I backed up and replay was perfect without any issues.

* DVR recorded 3/27 show from HDNet
* Single mode
* HDMI to Yamaha 6090

had been using the unit for several hours beforehand with no issues, and did not see again in the next 2 hours before shut off.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Audio is noticably lower now on mpeg4 hd locals and when the second tuner starts to record something , the sound blares out loudly.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

JDGJr said:


> Audio stuttering, lasted at least 2 seconds until i paused. I backed up and replay was perfect without any issues.


Shoot, this was what I was hoping that 4.01 would fix. It gets really annoying to have to keep pausing and replaying in the middle of something. Never saw this on our 622 until 3.63 came down. We're on 3.66 now and were really hoping 4.01 would fix the audio issues. This was our biggest 'bug' complaint!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I also noticed that the audio stuttering continues with 4.01. I didn't notice it until 3.66. 

* Recorded event from DiscoveryHD
* Audio via Optical to Yamaha receiver
* Dual mode (stuttering was noticed on TV1)
* Wasn't using trick-play. Just playing the program normally


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I found a way around the t- link optical cable problems with the blaring sound when the other tuner records something. I just put the receiver in PCM entirely and place the a/v receiver to movie mode. I get a faux 5.1 sound on everthing . At least until they fix this bug.


----------



## JDGJr (Mar 1, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Shoot, this was what I was hoping that 4.01 would fix.


Same here. I was hoping

I think it is much better with 4.01, but I haven't logged a ton of time yet. I have changed from optical to HDMI, and can see that the receiver is getting DD5.1


----------



## RGoldman (Mar 29, 2007)

The stuttering problem has been resolved for me so far. It always seemed worse on one channel and I haven't noticed it since 4.01. I am however haivng some audio volume issues. The good part is that a lot of commercials are now barely audible but it only happens to certain ones and the others seem quite a bit louder. I have not switched my receiver back to HDMI audio yet to see if DD is getting through. Guess I will get to that this weekend.
Is there any truth to what people have been saying that the audio is still better through the optical out over the HDMI out?


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have experienced the same audio problems as so many others with the 4.01 download. What I can't understand is how can so many units exhibit so many problems while 50% do not. Isn't the 622 the same unit for everone--same design, same specs? 
My unit was excellent for over a year--and now it's trash. Every day brings new, and somewhat strange, changes to the operation of the receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

teacher1066 said:


> I have experienced the same audio problems as so many others with the 4.01 download. What I can't understand is how can so many units exhibit so many problems while 50% do not. Isn't the 622 the same unit for everone--same design, same specs?


There have been several hardware revisions so far. In theory you might think the hardware design would mean same behavior with the software, but since the hardware revisions are usually indicative of fixes being made to the design over time... it is entirely possible (and to be expected) that the software may have to be tweaked for aberrant behavior with the earlier hardware revisions.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I've noticed this 2-3 times now but wanted to somewhat "confirm" to myself that it's occurring. After pausing a program (haven't noted if it's satellite channels, OTA, etc or if it's a specific channel or channels yet) for 15+ seconds, audio and video will be out of sync. This is the 1st time I've encountered this with the 622.  It was "normal" with the 522 though.... The same fix from it works on the 622, that is, a quick rewind then resume play. 

One thing I did routinely with the 522 was to manually reboot it once a week to clear it up. It *worked* very well. While others continued to have audio/video sync issues, I no longer did. Do I need to do this with the 622 now too ??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I pause all the time with live for more than 15+ seconds and I have noticed this Hall. Have to do some more testing.

Also did some channel changing. Did not notice any delays that seem longer than normal.


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

HDMe said:


> There have been several hardware revisions so far. In theory you might think the hardware design would mean same behavior with the software, but since the hardware revisions are usually indicative of fixes being made to the design over time... it is entirely possible (and to be expected) that the software may have to be tweaked for aberrant behavior with the earlier hardware revisions.


Thanks for the insight. I guess that I'll have to take Dish up on its offer to replace the receiver. 
Today's download restored the audio to the HDMI port but there are now problems with the Dolby 5.1 feed--and the HD channel's audio is still lower than the SD. The optical output correctly sends Dolby but the HD signal is still 25Db lower than the SD channels. TNT continues to have serious sync problems and there is a strange anomoly with milisecond cut out of all audio throughout a show.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the TNTHD Sync issue is stream related. To many of us are seeing it. Anyone with 211/411? If so, check it out on that box and lets us know. I think James has a 211.. James.. are you seeing the sync issue on your 211?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I tend to agree about TNTHD being a TNT problem... Since people on AVSForum with DirecTV and cable have seen it, that even rules out Dish's uplink facilities I would think.

IT would be nice to have that fixed. Some shows are painful to watch they are so out of synch.


----------



## pcnetwrx (Jun 6, 2006)

I was watching either TNTHD or HDNET Movies and during a loud explosion scene it started stuttering (cutting in and out). No indication seen on the stereo receiver that it was having problems (DD 5.1). It cleared on its own in about 30 seconds or so without me doing anything.


----------



## MQuinn (Apr 18, 2005)

THis choice wasn't in the poll - audio issues before 4.01, same audio issues now.

After playing a recorded HD program for a while, the audio cuts in and out. Stopping and resuming fixes the problem.

I don't know whether this happens watching live or not, since I almost never watch live TV....


----------



## Will Munshower (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, at first I thought 4.01 solved the stuttering issue. It just started again. Here are the details:

What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
HD, satellite

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
I have experienced it both live and recorded video.

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
The audio stuttering just began. I did nothing beforehand.

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Single

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
No

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
Pressed pause and then play.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
Optical for audio, HDMI for video.


----------

